# Cyclocross under $800?



## TripleB (Dec 21, 2012)

Long story short: recently had microfracture surgery on left knee, can't play tennis or be a runner any longer, taking up cycling, 80% road 20% packed dirt/crushed gravel (nothing offroad will be extreme), 45 years old, 6'2", 205 pounds

Seems from the responses from my other threads that my best option for the 80%/20% mix is a cyclocross bike.

Have a max of $800 to spend. If my wife knew that I was thinking of spending that much she would bury me before I had a chance to ride the bike. She feels that a $200 bike from Wal-mart should be plenty good enough.

I know $800 isn't much when talking about cyclocross bikes, but can you recommend a few models that offer the most bang for the buck?

Thank you.

TripleB


----------



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

ebay ebay ebay....there should be some great deals after the 1st of the year.cross season will be over for 90% of people,be patient and you can find a nice bike for that price.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Go to Bikes, Bike Parts, Cycling Clothing & Accessories. Hop on! - Bikewagon, and buy a Blue Competition Cycles Norcross SP. You should be able to find a 20% off coupon fairly easily. That gets you close, but probably not to $800.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Check out Performance they prob have a few to choose from. I know there is a 2013 Sora-level Scattante for $500 now. Would be decent for beginner and new Sora got rid of thumb shifters.


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

The 2013 Jamis Nova Sport will come in at $850. You may find a 2012 on clearance for less.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

Check out Nashbar. The steel bike @ $799 is right at your budget and sports Shimano 105 drivetrain.

Nashbar - Cyclocross Bikes and Frames

Bikes direct has the Motobecane Phantom for $799

Save up to 60% off Cyclocross | Cross Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross

And here is a Windsor Cyclo at the same price.

Specialty Bikes | CYCLOCROSS | WINDSOR | CYCLO BLACK | BikeShopWarehouse.com | <i>CYCLO CROSS IS SUNDAY MORNING BIKE-RACE MADNESS!</i> IT'S ALL THE FUN YOU CAN STAND.

I went with the Nashbar Steel for a gravel road rider/winter bike.

If you don't have experience wrenching on bikes, I highly recomend budgeting an extra $50-$100 for a pro build at a bike shop with any of these bikes as they only come partially assembled. If you want a bike that comes pre-built, you could check out Giant Nerd

Cyclocross Bikes - Bikes - Bike - Giantnerd®

They have a build option available.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Save Up To 60% Off New Cyclocross Bicycles from bikesdirect.com. Great for commuting, racing or just having fun riding most anywhere.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

My partner bought the Phantom Cross from Bikes Direct for her first year of racing last year. For $800 shipped it's a bargain.


----------



## cnskate (Nov 8, 2011)

The XX Large Focus Mares here should fit you Focus Mares Ax 3 Bike '11 > Complete Bikes > Cyclocross Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop.


It's a hella bargain for $650. I love mine. I'm 6'1" and the XL is a little on the small side for me.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

all great suggestions above. but to her point about a $200 walmart bike. you get what you pay for. considering you can't play tennis or run anymore and cycling will be your new sanity check, your argument should be pretty rock solid to make the investment in a bike that is at minimum $800. 

You can use the analogy that you didn't by cheap shoes (i hope you didn't) to run in or use a cheap racket to play tennis. same goes for cycling. with the amount of time you plan on putting in on the bike, you'll be buying another or replacing parts pretty quickly if you bought a walmart bike. 

Feel free to print out everything i said above and use. you can thank me alter


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

c-lo said:


> all great suggestions above. but to her point about a $200 walmart bike. you get what you pay for. considering you can't play tennis or run anymore and cycling will be your new sanity check, your argument should be pretty rock solid to make the investment in a bike that is at minimum $800.
> 
> You can use the analogy that you didn't by cheap shoes (i hope you didn't) to run in or use a cheap racket to play tennis. same goes for cycling. with the amount of time you plan on putting in on the bike, you'll be buying another or replacing parts pretty quickly if you bought a walmart bike.
> 
> Feel free to print out everything i said above and use. you can thank me alter


Totally. Run the numbers with her. Serious runner goes through a pair of $100 shoes every 3 months or so, that is $400 right there. Serious tennis player has 2 $200 rackets, plus a supply of balls, tennis sneakers, possibly court fees, etc. It adds up quickly.


----------



## loona (Sep 28, 2012)

on bikes direct 
under road bikes tab. 
second from top is the 

Disc Brake
Super Commuters section .



------------
remember ... walmart still is a local bike shop .
it sells bikes and it is local https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## motorcitymatt (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in your same boat. Mail order seems to be price effective but there is no LBS there to help with sizing and tuning


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

TripleB said:


> Long story short: recently had microfracture surgery on left knee, can't play tennis or be a runner any longer, taking up cycling, 80% road 20% packed dirt/crushed gravel (nothing offroad will be extreme), 45 years old, 6'2", 205 pounds
> 
> Seems from the responses from my other threads that my best option for the 80%/20% mix is a cyclocross bike.
> 
> ...


Why not just call your local shops and see what they have in your price range that fits? Most shops will have an Aluminum bike in your price range and all will be real happy to unload it at this point in time. Bike shops have access to closeouts just like consumers. Any 800 dollar bike from any company will be similar, some will save money with cheesy wheels, other maybe cheaper components, but in the end you are talking pretty similar bikes, find the one that fits you and you would feel good about riding. 

You are not overly heavy but will be tough on wheels perhaps. If you plan to exercise in all weather, a bike with provisions for mounting fenders is a really, really good idea. 

You can get in great shape from bike riding. You should incorporate some weight bearing and strength work too. Using a heart monitor helps to make sure you are working out at a proper intensity to benefit your health.

Your maintaining your physical health and well being is the most important investment you can make to your wife and family. Buying decent exercise equipment will enable you to get outside day after day and keep your body in good shape for the next 40 years. Some Walmart bike will last about a year, just like all the other crap from that store.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TripleB said:


> Long story short: recently had microfracture surgery on left knee, can't play tennis or be a runner any longer, taking up cycling, 80% road 20% packed dirt/crushed gravel (nothing offroad will be extreme), 45 years old, 6'2", 205 pounds
> 
> Seems from the responses from my other threads that my best option for the 80%/20% mix is a cyclocross bike.
> 
> ...



I know you have a quite a few options here, but another option is to build up a bike over a few months (that way you don't have to pay all at once and your wife might be able to live with that a little easier). Backcountry (aka realcyclist.com and competitivecyclist.com) has a solid frame right now for around $300. You could probably get some great deals on components on ebay and come in around $800, but have a bike that you selected what was on it and learn a bunch about bikes along the way if you go that route, but it requires patience to get good deals and it's pretty time consuming, plus then you need to pay a shop about $100 to build it up for you unless you learn to do that yourself. 


Here's the link to what they have:

Cyclocross Bikes | Backcountry.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> I know you have a quite a few options here, but another option is to build up a bike over a few months (that way you don't have to pay all at once and your wife might be able to live with that a little easier). Backcountry (aka realcyclist.com and competitivecyclist.com) has a solid frame right now for around $300. You could probably get some great deals on components on ebay and come in around $800, but have a bike that you selected what was on it and learn a bunch about bikes along the way if you go that route, but it requires patience to get good deals and it's pretty time consuming, plus then you need to pay a shop about $100 to build it up for you unless you learn to do that yourself.
> 
> 
> Here's the link to what they have:
> ...


This site is also a great overview of what's out there at different price points:

Compare Cross Bikes. Cyclocross reviews, specs, components and more.


----------

